# Found a red and blue wire next to battery



## janey (Jun 25, 2005)

what is this wire for ???

thanks
for the help..

janet


----------



## janey (Jun 25, 2005)

*sorry folks but i'm trying to learn My new TOY*

Can someone tell me what this for ???


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

janey said:


> Can someone tell me what this for ???


That part fits on top of the rod that sits in the center of the spare tire to support the floor panel in the trunk. Otherwise, that rod would poke a hole through the floor panel.


----------



## janey (Jun 25, 2005)

*what about the red n blue wire ?*

whats that for ???


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

janey said:


> whats that for ???


cut them and find out


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

philippek said:


> cut them and find out


:lmao:

Bored at work? Can I come over and test drive something?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Bored at work? Can I come over and test drive something?


As long as I get to drive your E24


----------

